# Contacting Adria



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all
Anyone had problems contacting Adria in the UK.I have sent them several emails on various subjects. To date I have not had a reply to any of them. And this is before I take delivery which is still a couple of months away.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Perhaps a telephone call would be more productive?


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hahaha

sorry! I do know how you feel!

I had to really push the dealer for a few little bits to be fixed... Truck is now out of warranty, but spoke to the dealer just before Christmas he said it will get sorted as the claim was put in before the warranty ran out.

Try this number.

01787 888980

w


----------

